# Should I use fert/substrate with Inverts?



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello,
I have a few plants in my 40g and I would like to add more. However, I don't want too many plants and not enough... well.. poop lol Not enough food will stare them. Therefore I should add some fert. I've read that most fertilizers and substrates have iron in them. I have bamboo and ghost shrimp. Iron and copper are a no-no for them. Is there anything I can do to have more plants and less dead inverts?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The amount of copper in planted substrates or ferts is minimal and not at a dangerous level for inverts. MANY people in the planted tank world have inverts, from low-tech no fert tanks, to hi-tech heavy fertilized tanks.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! Off to my LFS I go!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I have Ghost Shrimp and Red Cherry Shrimp in my 30 gallon planted community tank, and I use root tablets and liquid ferts; all is well


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

NICE!!! Its going to be a forrest in mine then! lol maybe not that extreme, but, I want more plants. I just got a powder blue gourami, so addingmore plants will have to wait for now...


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

There are many safe ferts to use... Not sold at LFS
NO nitrogen from urea in the ingredients is a start, if you buy ferts at LFS try matching ingredients with those sold at a specialty lawn and garden store (not lowes or hd).
But please make sure you spend time researching online before dosing.
A quick search of "aquarium plant fertilizing" will provide you with lots of details.
I also recommend this DYI page on C02
DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have two tanks with plant-specific substrate and I dose fertz as well, and my RCS and snails do just fine, and my RCS are breeding like rabbits. I use Fluorite and peat moss as my substrate, and dose KNO3, KH2PO4, H2SO4, Plantex CSM+B (trace elements), and ferrous iron gluconate I mixed from a dietary supplement. I also dose CO2.

Keep in mind shrimp love good hiding spots, and I can think of no better environment for them than a densely planted tank with very few predators.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Remember to leave some space for your fish to swim...*h/b*cool-dude


----------



## oceanwild (Jul 15, 2015)

Gizmo said:


> I have two tanks with plant-specific substrate and I dose fertz as well, and my RCS and snails do just fine, and my RCS are breeding like rabbits. I use Fluorite and peat moss as my substrate, and dose KNO3, KH2PO4, H2SO4, Plantex CSM+B (trace elements), and ferrous iron gluconate I mixed from a dietary supplement. I also dose CO2.
> 
> Keep in mind shrimp love good hiding spots, and I can think of no better environment for them than a densely planted tank with very few predators.


what kind of dietary supplement r u mixed?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

oceanwild said:


> what kind of dietary supplement r u mixed?


Ferrous Iron Gluconate, a dietary supplement for iron. Available behind the counter at Costco pharmacies.


----------

